# Pomps @ the pier?



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Well? anyone been lately?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Still very few, but expected to pick up any day now weather permitting


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks, thats just what i was thinking. Stopped by gbb&t this morning and they said the pomps came thru pretty good yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished all this past week at the pier and didn't see a single one..hopefully they get here soon


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i haven't seen any either Lance, i'll PM you when they show up in good numbers.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I sawone or two caught on jigs thursday.


----------

